# Bowfishing equipment



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

I have an ams rh retriever and two muzzy roller rest and one muzzy fishhook rest all new in box.$130 text for more pics 936-661-3410


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Is the retriever the big game or reg 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

